# Dune (2001) mini-series



## Ice (Jun 22, 2001)

*Dune*

I don't think many ppl know about this series, and thats why their is not many post.
I only just started watching it myself.
Their are also books on the series as well.
Just a couple of things that might get ppl interested in the series.
post to u later
~Ice~ 
:rain: 
:rain: 
:rain:
:rain:
:rain: 
:rain:
:rain:
:rain:


----------



## Dave (Jun 22, 2001)

Ice,

Hi again, you seem to like the same things as me!

Are you talking about the SciFi Channel Series, the 1984 movie, or the original books?

I haven't seen the TV series, we haven't had it in the UK yet.

There is already a thread about the film right here. You need to search 'posts since the beginning' rather than 'last 20 days' to find it, because obviously not many other people like it. 

No one has posted about the books much. It is a long time since I read them, but I read them all.

Are you interested in the new 'Planet of the Apes' film by Tim Burton? That is what I am looking forward to, as well as Star Trek: Enterprise and the new Stargate season.


----------



## Ice (Jun 24, 2001)

Hi Dave!
r u following me???...Sorry
I've only seen part 1 and 2 of Dune (Sci-Fi Channel Series), their the only ones in the video shop and I don't think the series is coming to Australia any time soon either.
The books I've seen in bookstores, I hope to read some soon.


"Are you interested in the new 'Planet of the Apes' film by Tim Burton? That is what I am looking forward to, as well as Star Trek: Enterprise and the new Stargate season."

Star Trek: Enterprise; yayayayayayayayayayayayay
Stargate season; YAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAY!
'Planet of the Apesâ€™; hasn't yet reached Australia- coming soon-it will probable be YAY as well.

~Ice~


----------



## Lonewolf89 (Mar 31, 2002)

If you're talking about the one with William Hurt, I just saw it. Great movie!


----------



## rde (Apr 1, 2002)

I thought that the miniseries did a better job than the film at catering to the fans of the book. Obviously the greater length means they could fit more in, but even those things they couldn't, they still managed to fit references in; lines that seemed throwaway, but meant a lot to those of us who've read the book far too many times.
If you've got a DVD player, it's been released in the UK (and US), and is well worth watching.


----------



## Krystal (Mar 28, 2003)

The mini series of Children of Dune was awesome. I totally love it.  It was a great production and have me hooked to my tv this past weeks.   I haven't see the mini series Dune but have the opportunity to see it when they show it again with Children of Dune and I have to say that it left me wanting more.  I'm going to check for the books now.   

Krystal


----------



## timdgreat (Apr 27, 2003)

Yeah the fist one was great, loved it, and have it on VHS, but the seconed one was two books combined into one, i didnt like it as much, but it was still great compared to other book to Theater movies i have seen:rolly2:


----------

